# Like you've never heard this before . . .



## Cordite (Nov 12, 2011)

Greetings. Name's Cordite and this is my first post here. I recently bought a Walther PPK (Interarms) in .380 from a friend. He had not put many rounds through it. I put a hundred or so down range when the trigger stopped "working." I field stripped it and found the trigger bar was broken in two pieces, a bit forward of the cocking piece. I bought a new trigger bar from Numrich and now, here I am . . .Can anyone point me towards the procedure for replacing the trigger bar, or guide me through it? It looks like I'd remove the trigger pin and the trigger but what I at first thought was the trigger bar spring is apparently a part of the trigger spring, and now I'm wondering how that all fits and how to replace the trigger bar without watching that spring fly away. Alternatively, is it advisable to send it off to Interarms for replacement rather than make it a DIY project? I'm a fairly competent guy but surely not a gunsmith.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Cordite,From Jax's Florida..:smt1099


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

See if this will help you.
Blue print walther ppk .22lr .380 y 7.65mm


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you send me a pm i will send you a link to another forum that has a step by step disassembly of your ppk with pics 

after you fix your interarms ppk and its working perfectly, SELL IT! 

if you like the ppk, buy a german made ppk , not the interarms version...... the interarms versions are crap AND the company is out of business.....

or keep it, buy parts from numrich and get really really good at fixing your gun..... you will be doing so often you will be able to time yourself like a nascar team! 

just sayin


----------



## Cordite (Nov 12, 2011)

TedDeBear: PM sent. Thanks!

Cat from Jax: Also thanks. That helps.

Cordite


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Cordite said:


> TedDeBear: PM sent. Thanks!
> 
> Cat from Jax: Also thanks. That helps.
> 
> Cordite


link sent


----------

